# Great song for us betrayed husbands.



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

I went to see them this weekend with the kids. I hadn't heard this song in a long time. It says perfectly what it's like. I'm a bit past the point of "I'd take her back", but there was a point this song fit perfectly.

I did dance with my daughter to this song in front of the stage. One of them shook my hand at the end of the song. We talked to them after the show, got autographs, pictures, etc. The words here fit perfectly what it's like.

Kentucky Headhunters - Oh Lonesome Me - YouTube

It's an awesome song to do this dance to:

*Sweetheart Schottische*
Choreographer: Unknown
Description:	26 count couples dance
Position:	Promenade position", default", Both facing line of dance; lady standing on the gentleman's right side; each will have heels together; his left hand will hold her left hand either in front of his left shoulder, in front of and slightly higher than his waist, or in front of the lady's left shoulder; his right arm will reach behind the lady and hold her right hand in his right hand slightly to the right of her right shoulder
Music	T-R-O-U-B-L-E by Travis Tritt
Born To Boogie by Hank Williams Jr.

MODIFIED VINE TO THE LEFT
1	Left foot step to the left
2	Right foot step behind left leg to the left
3	Left foot step to the left
4	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot
GENTLEMAN'S STEPS FOR BEATS 5-16 MODIFIED VINE TO THE RIGHT
5	Right foot step to the right-gentleman raises left hands higher than the lady's head so she can turn underneath
6	Left foot step behind right leg to the right-left hands are passing over her head and ready to be brought down
7	Right foot step to the right-left hands are brought down to waist height and the arms will be crossed
8	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot-arms are kept at waist height and fully extended

MODIFIED VINE TO THE LEFT
9	Left foot step to the left-gentleman's raises left hands higher than the lady's head so she can turn underneath
10	Right foot step behind left leg to the left-left and right hands are now raised as the lady has passed under the left hands and is ready to turn under the right hands
11	Left foot step to the left-left and right hands are brought down to waist height and the arms will be crossed
12	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot-arms are kept at waist height and fully extended
13	Right foot step forward-drop left hands, right hands are raised over lady's head for her turn
14	Left foot step forward
15	Right foot step forward
16	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot - re-grasp left hands in promenade position

LADY'S STEPS FOR BEATS 5-16 ½ TURN TO THE RIGHT
5	Right foot step forward in front of left leg to the left-gentleman's raises left hands higher than the lady's head so she can turn underneath
6	Left foot step to the left ¼ turn to the right. Left hands are passing over her head and ready to be brought down
7	Right foot step to close to left foot ¼ turn to the right. Left hands are brought down to waist height and the arms will be crossed
8	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot-arms are kept at waist height and fully extended-lady faces reverse line of dance
FULL TURN TO THE LEFT
9	Left foot step left ¼ turn to the left. Gentleman's raises left hands higher than the lady's head so she can turn underneath
10	Right foot step ¼ turn to the left. Left and right hands are now raised as the lady has passed under the left hands and is ready to turn under the right hands
11	Left foot step ½ to the left. Left and right hands are brought down to waist height and the arms will be crossed
12	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot-arms are kept at waist height and fully extended-lady faces reverse line of dance
1 ½ TURN TO THE RIGHT
13	Right foot step forward ½ turn to the right. Drop left hands, right hands are raised over lady's head for turning
14	Left foot step forward ½ turn to the right
15	Right foot step forward ½ turn to the right
16	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot. Re-grasp left hands in promenade position

STANDARD STEPS FOR GENTLEMAN AND LADY ARE IDENTICAL.
17	Left foot step forward
18	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot
19	Right foot step forward
20	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot
21	Left foot step backward
22	Right foot step backward
23	Left foot step backward
24	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot
25	Right foot step right
26	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot

REPEAT

OPTION 1
Substitute stomps for scuffs on counts 4, 8, 12, 24, and 26

OPTION 2
You may substitute these counts anytime you have already made the decision to use the option above

GENTLEMAN'S STEPS
13	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot-drop left hands, right hands are raised over lady's head for turning
14	Right foot step forward
15	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot
16	Left foot step forward - re-grasp left hands in promenade position

17	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot
18	Right foot step forward
19	Left foot scuff forward
20	Left foot continues into low kick forward

LADY'S STEPS
16	Left foot step forward - re-grasp left hands in promenade position
17	Right foot scuff forward beside left foot
18	Right foot step forward
19	Left foot scuff forward beside right foot
20	Left foot continues into low kick forward


----------

